# Biceps



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Arms - Primarily Biceps. I don't really struggle with my triceps as these grow really well with bench pressing and get trained along with a host of other exercises I do. What I am struggling with and have always struggled with is Bicep training. Now I am not some bicep fan boy but I want to ask the forum on different ways on training the biceps. I am pretty sure my form is right, I use preacher pad too to lock the form in but again my forearms feel it more than my biceps.

I always seem to get really pumped forearms during curls of any type with any equipment in anyway whether its bursting out heavy weight low reps or doing 21's. Does anyone else have this problem? Is there any other exercises maybe slightly different in approach that I should consider?

Thanks in advance.

GB


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

isolate biceps first do 3x10-12 single arm curls each set getting heavier keep it slow up and slow down contract the bicep at the top for 1-2 seconds (like your cracking a walnut inbetween bicep and forearm)

then 3x8 barbell curls focus on the negative part fighting gravity on the way down last set is to failure so swing bb up and try hold the bar make sure 7-8 is failure point

3x8 hammer curls nice and slow .

done


----------



## Bricktop1436114614 (Mar 13, 2009)

I get this to, my forearms are huge and i never train them directly at all. Its the same when training back i get a massive forearm pump. I have been trying to change my grip when doing curls etc, try placing your thumb behind the bar, next to your four fingers, this takes some emphasis off the forearm. Try doing more excersises where your can grip the dumbell/bar loosely without dropping it and it will take some strain out of the forearm.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Cheers Gents. Ewen I will give that a run out for a few months.

Bricktop I'm the same my forearms are big and pump to easily.


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

I find isolating bis first really helps, and as far as forearm pumps go, I try to have a loose grip, with in reason of course lol


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

powerhousepeter said:


> I find isolating bis first really helps, and as far as forearm pumps go, I try to have a loose grip, with in reason of course lol


Plus, with a loose grip it feels like someone else doing it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

My bis are cnuts the don't like to grow. Ewen you're the man I never thought about isolating them before a back work out... Will be giving this a try


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

I find when contracting at the top of the motion bring elbows up. This hits my biceps really nicely


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Same as what bricktop said, try keeping your thumbs on the same side of the handle when gripping( this works well with preacher machine curls ). Also do you keep your wrist inline with your forearms at all time throughtout the movement?, as alot of people end up culring their wrist forward at the top of the movement which put more stress on the forearms and takes it away from the actual bicep.

Sqeeze them bicep at the top and lower slowly so you don't use momentum.

Also you can try close grip pullups with your palms facing you, its a really good exercise for hitting biceps aswell as back.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

Any of you fellas tried Fat Gripz? They are awesome.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

chin ups mate

i have a dodgy forearm which sometimes flares up and stops me doing a few exercsies and but its never stopped me from doing chin ups so IMO chins take the forearms out of the equation. i guess its cos im hanging from a bar rather than holding one


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Driven Sports said:


> Any of you fellas tried Fat Gripz? They are awesome.


Fat Gripz? :confused1:


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

One technique I've discovered works really well for biceps is this ...

Complete a set of dumbbell curls (8 - 10 reps) to near failure. Then lower the dumbbells half-way, so your forearms are perpendicular to your torso. Keep your elbows tucked in tight. Then, and this is the trick, slowly pronate your forearms so palms are facing down; then slowly supinate so palms face up again. Repeat as many times as you can, keeping forearms perpendicular. I can only do 3 or 4 of these pronation / supination cycles before I have to drop the dumbbells. I've found this to be an absolute killer for my biceps.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> chin ups mate
> 
> i have a dodgy forearm which sometimes flares up and stops me doing a few exercsies and but its never stopped me from doing chin ups so IMO chins take the forearms out of the equation. i guess its cos im hanging from a bar rather than holding one


I find chins/ wides great for building mass on arms and back, i think every routine should have some form of pull up in it...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> One technique I've discovered works really well for biceps is this ...
> 
> Complete a set of dumbbell curls (8 - 10 reps) to near failure. Then lower the dumbbells half-way, so your forearms are perpendicular to your torso. Keep your elbows tucked in tight. Then, and this is the trick, slowly pronate your forearms so palms are facing down; then slowly supinate so palms face up again. Repeat as many times as you can, keeping forearms perpendicular. I can only do 3 or 4 of these pronation / supination cycles before I have to drop the dumbbells. I've found this to be an absolute killer for my biceps.


I think this will hit the insertion more than biceps as a whole .

Chin UPS are great when palms are facing I put an inch on my arms , however doing my outline routine you will feel like your biceps want to explode done properly they will ache for a week


----------



## gringo (Jul 13, 2009)

Driven Sports said:


> Any of you fellas tried FatGripz? They are awesome.


Yeah - I wouldnt be without mine. Had them a couple of years and seriously boosted my forearm power. When I first got them I couldnt believe how difficult pullups were with them. No problem now as my finger and thumb strength has improved so much from using them.

I think weak forearms are a big factor in stubborn biceps. Glassback you say you've got big forearms but there's about 20 different muscles in there. Which ones do you feel are a problem when curling? The gripping, wrist flexing? Brachio-radialis (why isnt there a common name for that - on the outside of the forearm, wraps over the elbow, see Phil Heath for details!).

I'd recommend chinning for taking forearms out of bicep training (except the grip of course). Wide and narrow grip to stretch both bicep heads.

But maybe you just need to strengthen those forearms? Solid grip helps with pretty much everything. Thick bar training e.g. FatGripz is great.


----------



## FleXXL (Sep 8, 2011)

Try preacher curls with E-Z Bar. The trick is to go all the way down with the bar and as you move the bar up open your palms slightly, releasing tension from forearms and focusing on your biceps.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Fat Gripz? :confused1:


These things are golden. http://www.fatgripz.com/


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

Do the 7 7 7 bicep workout.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Driven [URL=Sports:2477257]Sports:2477257[/URL] said:


> These things are golden. http://www.fatgripz.com/


Looks like they could be a worthwhile investment. Cheers buddy


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I've tried the fat grips, made my forearms burn but I have the grip of a seven year old girl.

I've been doing close grip chins and more recently weighted close grip chins and my biceps have improved slightly but are still a puny 14.5' but then I do have girly 7' wrists.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm a bit of a bum so use my homemade fat gripz. Its amazing how fast your grip strength increases and so do most of your lifts in a short space of time.


----------



## lyndbo (Dec 22, 2008)

have you tried TRI-SETS.3 bicep excercises one after the other for 3 sets of 10.should promote growth,but use moderate weight,and be-aware it'll hurt.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I would try seated incline DB curls with a twist.

As l drop my arms to extention l twist them inwards fully then curl again. I find it hits the bicep HARD from my experience.


----------

